# I need serious help



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

A couple of days ago, I started haveing some seroius allergic reactions. Started getting all those streightened out. Found out about lactose in my meds and got off all my meds with lactose because I am allergic to lactose. Then a couple of days ago, I looked at my neck and my thyroid was swelled very badly. I was also having bad breakouts but only right on main gland areas. I don't know if that has anything to do with they thyroid swelling but it started at the same time. My thyroid was swollen so bad I had numb spots in my neck and it was pushing on some nervs and making some numb spots on my arm. I called the specialist I am supposed to go to at the end of the month but he didn't think he could work me in any sooner since he had not seen me yet and I am still considered a new patient. I did not want to go back to my origonal dr. that diagnosed me because he did not want to treat me to begin with, I had to aruge to get treatment started on treatment when it was clear I was hypo and had been for a while. I went to my family dr and he upped my dosage of Levoxyl to 75mcg and added 10 of cytemel to see if that will help get my thyroid back under controll and if it will get it functioning better and get rid of the swelling. I am still pushing trying to get in sooner for the specialist in birmingham, but if not the soonest I can see him is the 25th. Any idea why all the sudden my thyroid would swell? Is it because it has decided not to work as well? I think that is what my family dr. thinks and that is why he upped my levoxyl and added the cytemel to see if that would help bring it back around. I am just at a loss. I am tired of crap happening. I have been taking my meds right, the same time every day, setting my alarm to make sure it is the same time every day, and this happens anyway.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> A couple of days ago, I started haveing some seroius allergic reactions. Started getting all those streightened out. Found out about lactose in my meds and got off all my meds with lactose because I am allergic to lactose. Then a couple of days ago, I looked at my neck and my thyroid was swelled very badly. I was also having bad breakouts but only right on main gland areas. I don't know if that has anything to do with they thyroid swelling but it started at the same time. My thyroid was swollen so bad I had numb spots in my neck and it was pushing on some nervs and making some numb spots on my arm. I called the specialist I am supposed to go to at the end of the month but he didn't think he could work me in any sooner since he had not seen me yet and I am still considered a new patient. I did not want to go back to my origonal dr. that diagnosed me because he did not want to treat me to begin with, I had to aruge to get treatment started on treatment when it was clear I was hypo and had been for a while. I went to my family dr and he upped my dosage of Levoxyl to 75mcg and added 10 of cytemel to see if that will help get my thyroid back under controll and if it will get it functioning better and get rid of the swelling. I am still pushing trying to get in sooner for the specialist in birmingham, but if not the soonest I can see him is the 25th. Any idea why all the sudden my thyroid would swell? Is it because it has decided not to work as well? I think that is what my family dr. thinks and that is why he upped my levoxyl and added the cytemel to see if that would help bring it back around. I am just at a loss. I am tired of crap happening. I have been taking my meds right, the same time every day, setting my alarm to make sure it is the same time every day, and this happens anyway.


Did you get on the cancellation list?? Do you think you are dumping thyroxine; hence all the allergies?

Vascularity, engorgement, cancer can cause enlargement. I am worried for you!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Better than just getting on a cancellation list, call back every morning about 30-60 minutes after the office opens and remind them that you need to get in. In short, make a pest out of yourself. Sometimes you have to pretend to be on your deathbed with some of these office clerks.

If you can't get in to see the doctor within a week, or if the symptoms worsen, go to the ER.

Something similar happened to me a couple years ago and I waited for the three weeks until the doctor could see me. I can't even begin to tell you the misery I went through. By then the symptoms subsided and there was nothing for the doctor to see. About 6 months later the entire thing happened all over again. This time I went to a walk-in urgent care and they treated me and then called my doctor to have him see me for follow up. I got in very quickly. I wasn't pleased with having to go this route, but was glad I did. It also gave me a chance to tell my doctor that something was wrong with his schedule if I had to wait for 3 weeks to see him.

In the end, I fired my doctor and got a new one.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

There maybe a small hemorrhage in the thyroid, leading to expansion and enlargement of the thyroid due to blood filling a nodule. Similarly, with thyroid inflammation, such as subacute thyroiditis, may also experience rapid enlargement of the thyroid, in association with symptoms of a viral illness (fever, malaise, neck pain etc). Hope you get into the doctors soon for a appropriate assessment and investigations.

See if you can push for a closer appointment - push, push, push, or what about seeing another doctor.

Hang in there!


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I called again today and was able to get in tuesday afternoon at 3:30. It's the strangest thing. my neck seemed fine one evening, the next morning, it was swollen around the thyroid area, later in the day, the side of my neck, going to the back of my neck started looking blue-green, like the oxgyen was not right. Depending on how I would hold my neck with the swelling, I would get numb spots in my arms, I would move my neck and the feeling would come back to my arms. The blueness has gone away for now from what I can tell, I finally slept some. My husband took off from work. I was afraid to sleep with my neck being numb and swelling. I took benedryl in case allergies was aggrivating the swelling, and it is also weard that I am caughing up some stuff kind of like what I would caugh up if I had a chest infection. But my chest does not feel infectied like I know it would feel because I have had plenty of experiance with those. But some of the swelling has gone down, some but not much, but it is still swollen a lot over the thyroid directly, but I am caughing up junk. I don't know if it is connected or if I have more than one thing going on at once.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> I called again today and was able to get in tuesday afternoon at 3:30. It's the strangest thing. my neck seemed fine one evening, the next morning, it was swollen around the thyroid area, later in the day, the side of my neck, going to the back of my neck started looking blue-green, like the oxgyen was not right. Depending on how I would hold my neck with the swelling, I would get numb spots in my arms, I would move my neck and the feeling would come back to my arms. The blueness has gone away for now from what I can tell, I finally slept some. My husband took off from work. I was afraid to sleep with my neck being numb and swelling. I took benedryl in case allergies was aggrivating the swelling, and it is also weard that I am caughing up some stuff kind of like what I would caugh up if I had a chest infection. But my chest does not feel infectied like I know it would feel because I have had plenty of experiance with those. But some of the swelling has gone down, some but not much, but it is still swollen a lot over the thyroid directly, but I am caughing up junk. I don't know if it is connected or if I have more than one thing going on at once.


Thank God!!! Tues it is then. Whew!! You may be congested in your throat and stuff is accumulating because you can't clear it due to compression from the thyroid.

I am "very" glad about Tues..

God bless.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Coughing up junk doesn't sound good. Good thing you are getting into doctors sooner - Kudos! Let us know how it went and also keep up dated thereafter. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

mccreel said:


> I called again today and was able to get in tuesday afternoon at 3:30. It's the strangest thing. my neck seemed fine one evening, the next morning, it was swollen around the thyroid area, later in the day, the side of my neck, going to the back of my neck started looking blue-green, like the oxgyen was not right. Depending on how I would hold my neck with the swelling, I would get numb spots in my arms, I would move my neck and the feeling would come back to my arms. The blueness has gone away for now from what I can tell, I finally slept some. My husband took off from work. I was afraid to sleep with my neck being numb and swelling. I took benedryl in case allergies was aggrivating the swelling, and it is also weard that I am caughing up some stuff kind of like what I would caugh up if I had a chest infection. But my chest does not feel infectied like I know it would feel because I have had plenty of experiance with those. But some of the swelling has gone down, some but not much, but it is still swollen a lot over the thyroid directly, but I am caughing up junk. I don't know if it is connected or if I have more than one thing going on at once.


Happy to hear you will be seeing a doctor on Tuesday. Let us know how it goes.

:hugs:


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

O.K. guys, I am getting kind of nervoius about my dr's appointment on Tuesday. My swellling on my neck has gone down some and the numbness has gone away some. I still get numbness if i look down (press my chin down tward my chest, putting pressure on that swelling I guess). What I am nervous about is, the swelling started getting better when I went to my family dr. and he upped my levoxyl to 75mcg's and started me on cytomel 10 mcg twice a day. My family dr. has no problem with the cytomel but I know a lot of thyroid dr's have problem with cytomel. I know Dr. ************* is a good endo. but i do not know how he falls on the cytomel debate. If he is against it and I started getting better after it was added I don't know what to do. I have enough refills to stay on it a while from my family dr. but I don't know how to go about finding a dr. that does not go against cytomel. I have already delt with a dr. that would not even consider cytomel at all. which to me is rediculius. Why even rule out a treatment that is available if it may work. To not even consider it is beyond me. I guess I am just getting nervous. At least the swelling has gone down some and my neck is not blue anymore. That is a big plus. Maby that will help him with the cytomel decision. 
Sorry guys, just needed to vent some. Nervs before dr. appt.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

O.K. guys, I do have a question, I have just thought of something. If the endocrynologist I go to Tuesday is not to hot on the cytomel, and it does seem to have helped with whatever has been going on over the past week with my neck along with the higher dose of levoxyl, My family dr. could still do the dosage. He is the one that gave me the Rx to begin with. I just don't know where to look as far as what dosage to go with the levoxyl dosage that may be raised if Dr. ************* raises that Rx? I could tell my family Dr. that since it may need to be tweeked more often that the levoxyl that it is better handled by a dr. closer to home. and my family dr. knows me better and knows me and knows when I say something is not right that something is not right. when I went in last week and he saw my neck ans said at that time it was the end of the month before my appt. with the specialist, asked to have my dosage raised and asked to be put on cytomel, he wrote out the Rx with no question. So I would just need to know how to go about the dosage on the cytomel, if he raises me to 100mcg, what would my cytomel be. I am on 10mcg twice per day. And it has really brought the swelling down from my neck. It still has swelling but no where near what it was, and the blue is completely gone. And it only gets numb when I look down for an extended period of time instead of just whenever.
So is there a chart or is it just done on how someone feels with the cytomel. or if he raises my levoxyl to 100mcg will my cytomel need to be raised to 15 twice a day? or would that be too high. I have no idea? I would hope he does the cytomel. he is supposed to be a very good dr. but if he does not, I know of another dr. that does but I know it will take at least 6 month's to get in to see him. but if my family dr. could do the dosage of the cytomel and I know he won't mind. He has already given me the Rx. I guess I'm just worried all the way around


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> O.K. guys, I am getting kind of nervoius about my dr's appointment on Tuesday. My swellling on my neck has gone down some and the numbness has gone away some. I still get numbness if i look down (press my chin down tward my chest, putting pressure on that swelling I guess). What I am nervous about is, the swelling started getting better when I went to my family dr. and he upped my levoxyl to 75mcg's and started me on cytomel 10 mcg twice a day. My family dr. has no problem with the cytomel but I know a lot of thyroid dr's have problem with cytomel. I know Dr. Rosenthal is a good endo. but i do not know how he falls on the cytomel debate. If he is against it and I started getting better after it was added I don't know what to do. I have enough refills to stay on it a while from my family dr. but I don't know how to go about finding a dr. that does not go against cytomel. I have already delt with a dr. that would not even consider cytomel at all. which to me is rediculius. Why even rule out a treatment that is available if it may work. To not even consider it is beyond me. I guess I am just getting nervous. At least the swelling has gone down some and my neck is not blue anymore. That is a big plus. Maby that will help him with the cytomel decision.
> Sorry guys, just needed to vent some. Nervs before dr. appt.


20 mcgs. of Cytomel is a "lot" and I do mean a lot! Hope you don't go hyper! Anyway,I don't know what to tell you except it might just be best to wait and see what the doctor has to say Tuesday and then base our discussion on that.

You know that I am a very very interested party here and I do care what happens to you. So, be careful w/ the Cytomel. It is very powerful. And it is a good medication. Given in the appropriate dose, it has done wonders for many.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Often people starting out on thyroid meds need to have adjustments in the beginning.

Meaning no disrespect to other doctors, but specialists [i.e., endocrinologists] are specialists for a reason - because they've studied and practiced the subject a lot longer than PCP's or other doctors. You wouldn't have a bookkeeper file your income taxes, would you? Same analogy.

I'd stick with the endocrinologist and would NOT boost the Cytomel. When you next see the endocrinologist explain that distance is a consideration in terms of treatment. Some doctors are willing to, in between appointments, talk on the phone with you and adjust meds on the basis of that conversation.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

TODAY WAS A COMPLETE AND TOTAL WASTE OF TIME.. I went to see Dr. ***************, took my meds, filled out my sheet on all my symptoms, tired all time, infections all time, three rounds of antiboitics to get rid of all infections, 6 month's of b12 shots and loosing energy not gaining, loss of stamana, severe intollerance to cold, severly dry and brittle hair (used to not be) dry skin, (used to not be) foggy brain, extream swelling, (have been on diuretic for a quite a few years in fact), no motivation to do anything, body temp low, I wake tired no matter how much I sleep and I listed last weight gain no matter how much I exercise or watch what I eat. Started walking and using elliptical and gained 15lbs. Guess what he zoomed in on. Weight... and only weight. Had a fit I was on cytomel. Not the dosage, just that I was on it at all. barely looked at me at all. Did not even order blood tests. Looked at my origonal blood work that showed my TSH at 5.4 which was over a month ago, pre meds, and said maby 6 weeks from now he would do blood work. but to stop cytomel. How would he know if I needed to stop cytomel if he did not do a panel to see what my numbers was. He said there had been a little swelling but it had gone down. Guess what, last week my family dr. upped my levoxyl and started me on cytomel. I am so mad. The only thing he spent time on was , when you say can't loose weight no matter what, what do you mean? I said, cut back on meals, walk, elliptical, Then he said, I'm not saying the weight is not thyoid but other things need to be checked also. I have had other things checked. I have had my estrogen, progesterone, testosterone, etc checked, I had a complete work up done at my obgyn, minus thyroid and he suggested thyroid so I went to first dr. and got all this started. Since if the panels came back abnormal he would just send me to a specialist anyway he just said to go to one to begin with. So I got a referrel from my family Dr. And the mess started. But hopefully I have got a lead for a good Dr. *************. Not only is he not opposed to cytomel if needed, he also prescribes Armour if you would prefer that. I don't know which I would rather have. I just want a Dr. that will listen to me. They say he does tests but he also goes by how you feel as well. He actually listens to you. Gee, what a concept.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry, still ranting, Just the fact that since I started on meds I have started feeling better, a good bit better since the change last week, Completely there, no, getting there, I hope so. I just want someone to listen to me. I don't want something else to be wrong with me. I have had 2 c section birth's, 2 knee surgeries, a complete hysterectamy due to endometriosis, 2 more surgeries due to endometriosis, a bladder tak due to endometriosis, gallbladder removal, and I had a daugter pass away at the age of 13 due to surgery complications of a genetic disorder she was born with, her 12 surger in her 13 years of age. I think I have had ## enough......
Sorry....Had to vent...Just one of those days...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> Sorry, still ranting, Just the fact that since I started on meds I have started feeling better, a good bit better since the change last week, Completely there, no, getting there, I hope so. I just want someone to listen to me. I don't want something else to be wrong with me. I have had 2 c section birth's, 2 knee surgeries, a complete hysterectamy due to endometriosis, 2 more surgeries due to endometriosis, a bladder tak due to endometriosis, gallbladder removal, and I had a daugter pass away at the age of 13 due to surgery complications of a genetic disorder she was born with, her 12 surger in her 13 years of age. I think I have had ## enough......
> Sorry....Had to vent...Just one of those days...


Aw; geez!! {{{{{mccreel}}}}} God bless you! I am so so sorry. Nothing could be more horrible than losing a child. Tch!!!

You just vent all you need to.

I am thinking for now you should stick w/ the doc who Rx'd the cytomel for you. At least he is open-minded and willing to help. There is such a thing as learning together.

Tell me; are you still on 10 mcgs. of cytomel twice a day?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> TODAY WAS A COMPLETE AND TOTAL WASTE OF TIME.. I went to see Dr. Rosenthal, took my meds, filled out my sheet on all my symptoms, tired all time, infections all time, three rounds of antiboitics to get rid of all infections, 6 month's of b12 shots and loosing energy not gaining, loss of stamana, severe intollerance to cold, severly dry and brittle hair (used to not be) dry skin, (used to not be) foggy brain, extream swelling, (have been on diuretic for a quite a few years in fact), no motivation to do anything, body temp low, I wake tired no matter how much I sleep and I listed last weight gain no matter how much I exercise or watch what I eat. Started walking and using elliptical and gained 15lbs. Guess what he zoomed in on. Weight... and only weight. Had a fit I was on cytomel. Not the dosage, just that I was on it at all. barely looked at me at all. Did not even order blood tests. Looked at my origonal blood work that showed my TSH at 5.4 which was over a month ago, pre meds, and said maby 6 weeks from now he would do blood work. but to stop cytomel. How would he know if I needed to stop cytomel if he did not do a panel to see what my numbers was. He said there had been a little swelling but it had gone down. Guess what, last week my family dr. upped my levoxyl and started me on cytomel. I am so mad. The only thing he spent time on was , when you say can't loose weight no matter what, what do you mean? I said, cut back on meals, walk, elliptical, Then he said, I'm not saying the weight is not thyoid but other things need to be checked also. I have had other things checked. I have had my estrogen, progesterone, testosterone, etc checked, I had a complete work up done at my obgyn, minus thyroid and he suggested thyroid so I went to first dr. and got all this started. Since if the panels came back abnormal he would just send me to a specialist anyway he just said to go to one to begin with. So I got a referrel from my family Dr. And the mess started. But hopefully I have got a lead for a good Dr. Doekel. Not only is he not opposed to cytomel if needed, he also prescribes Armour if you would prefer that. I don't know which I would rather have. I just want a Dr. that will listen to me. They say he does tests but he also goes by how you feel as well. He actually listens to you. Gee, what a concept.


Total dud, this guy. OMG!!! Your heart must have just sunk!


----------



## mom9495 (Apr 14, 2010)

mccreel said:


> Sorry, still ranting, Just the fact that since I started on meds I have started feeling better, a good bit better since the change last week, Completely there, no, getting there, I hope so. I just want someone to listen to me. I don't want something else to be wrong with me. I have had 2 c section birth's, 2 knee surgeries, a complete hysterectamy due to endometriosis, 2 more surgeries due to endometriosis, a bladder tak due to endometriosis, gallbladder removal, and I had a daugter pass away at the age of 13 due to surgery complications of a genetic disorder she was born with, her 12 surger in her 13 years of age. I think I have had ## enough......
> Sorry....Had to vent...Just one of those days...


I'm so sorry for your terrible loss, and I think you've had enough, too!

Being newly educated on the thyroid myself, I have no advice for you (but there are some REAL experts here, who are helpful *and* caring) except to follow your instincts with the doctor situation. If you can find someone who is caring and responsive to your symptoms, that's probably the one to stick with.

I'm just sending you a great big hug, from one "thyroidy" to another. :hugs:


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah, ,i'm still on the 10 twice a day and doing pretty good on it. i'm feeling better, well, at least until my dr's appt yesterday... I called and leftg a voice mail on my family dr's voice line and gave him the quick version of what happened and said yesterday was a waste of time. And said I was going to let him do my meds for now since he knows me better. It's going to be 2 month's before I can see Dr. **************** if he even works out but hopefully he will but from what I have heard he prescribes cytomel and armour and/or the other brands as well.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

YEAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I took a shot with my obgyn that I had not seen in about a year. He compounds natural estrogens bla bla but his web site says nothing about thyroid. We have never discussed it because before now, I had not needed it, he had put me on natural progesterone meds after my surgery for endometriosis. I called and asked if he did treatment for thyroid.."Yes" Asked if he treated with Cytomel, "Yes", asked if he treated with Armour or other, "Yes" and she mentioned the shortage and due to that he even prescribed compouned for people if they were having problems getting the Armour......YEAAAAA. And best of all, they had a cancellation and I get to see him at 2:45 TOMOROW...Sorry for the all caps but I am excited. This guy is 30 min from my house. The other Dr. that I was going to have to wait 2 month's to get into see was 1 1/2 hours from my house. I have delt with this dr. before. He asks a lot how I feel on meds. He sent me to gnc to get supplements to go with my meds, He talks about saliva testing being more accurate for hormone testing in women, but he will do either, whichever you want. I KNOW he will do a full thyroid panel on me when I go. I am actually starting to not feel like such a crazy person now. Someone will actually listen to me. Wow, what a concept...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> yeah, ,i'm still on the 10 twice a day and doing pretty good on it. i'm feeling better, well, at least until my dr's appt yesterday... I called and leftg a voice mail on my family dr's voice line and gave him the quick version of what happened and said yesterday was a waste of time. And said I was going to let him do my meds for now since he knows me better. It's going to be 2 month's before I can see Dr. Doekel if he even works out but hopefully he will but from what I have heard he prescribes cytomel and armour and/or the other brands as well.


This is your best course of action right now. This doctor can do it. You just have to be sure that the both of you understand that FT4 and FT3 have to be run to make sure you are not taking too much Cytomel.

You will find your FT4 to be low; this is normal when taking T3 and it is not necessary to try to get the FT4 level up.

Additionally, what will be even more important is how you feel.

You will want to look for clinical signs as well such as shaking hands, not being able to sleep, increased intestinal motility and other "stuff." You and this doc can take good care of you.

We will be here to help best we can.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

my sleep is still the same, my energy is getting better, not where i want it to be but I can tell I am starting to feel better. My gut is going to be hard to judge. Ever since I had my gallbladder out, I have had strange bouts with my gut. Regular for a few, things I eat runs right through for a few. They call it Bile dump. I take a certian type of calcium supplement extra to help with that and I have to be careful because I don't think I can take it too close with my thyroid meds. It's all a balancing act. But I guess I may be able to tell the difference between my thyroid stomach prob and if they cytomel is causing something different. Maby it would be REALLY messed up. 
Anyway, from what his assistant said on the phone when I said I was having trouble getting a Dr. to run a full profile, that he would be running a full thyroid profile on me. That is one thing I have really been wanting and I have not been able to find a Dr. that is even interested enough to even order a blood test more than a TSH. I mean you mark a box, how hard is it. I have insurance, they get paid. I mean Really.....


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are in such a pickle. I am glad to hear that you are optimistic about your ob though. My ob is the one who first identified a possible issue with my thyroid. I wish I had listened to her from the get go. Instead I wasted 3 years on doctors all telling me I had everything but the kitchen sink wrong with me. I too have had a total hysterectomy due to terrible endometriosis. I think, now looking back, that it was my thyroid all along. It can cause awful lady problems. I went through about 5 doctors before getting one who would listen to me. I think it was 5. I lost count after a few very frustrating appts. Hearing how I just had anxiety or allergies. I finally found an endo who also has thyroid problems of her own so she is very in tune with not only lab work but how you are feeling as well. There are some very good docs out there. Don't give up. I am doing well on cytomel and synthroid though not totally titrated yet. When my thyroid dumps, I get bouts of going hyper, so that in combination with the meds sends me into somewhat of a loop until it calms down. I can't wait for the day when my thyroid goes caput completely so I won't have to deal with that anymore. Anyway, I wish you the best and that this doctor can help get you to a well state as quickly as possible.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm sorry for your problems, but I'm going to play devil's advocate here.

Too many cooks [i.e., doctors] in the kitchen and I'm getting lost about which doctor is which specialty. Correct me where I'm wrong:
~ Your family doctor started you off on 20 mg Cytomel a day.
~ You saw [endocrinologist] yesterday.
~ You made an appointment with a [endocrinologist] but it's a couple months away???
~ Then you decided to let your family doctor take care of you.
~ Then you contacted the ob/gyn and he'll prescribe thyroid med [that's scary!]. You made an appointment with the ob/gyn for tomorrow for thyroid meds.

Did I understand correctly? That you The idea of letting your ob/gyn manage your thyroid is not sitting well with me.

FYI: Cytomel side effects may include:

•High blood pressure (hypertension) 
•A rapid heart rate (tachycardia) 
•An irregular heart rhythm (arrhythmia) 
•Heart failure, chest pain, or a heart attack 
•Heart palpitations 
•An increased appetite, along with weight loss 
•Feeling hot all the time and increased sweating 
•Fever 
•Hyperactivity, nervousness, anxiety, or irritability 
•Insomnia 
•Emotional changes 
•Shakiness or muscle weakness 
•Difficult or painful breathing 
•Diarrhea, vomiting, or abdominal cramps (stomach cramps) 
•Hair loss 
•Flushing 
•Broken bones or other signs of weakened bones 
•Difficulty breathing, especially if accompanied by fluid retention in the legs or feet (signs of congestive heart failure or CHF) 
•Menstrual problems or fertility problems 
•Seizures.

As with any medication, Cytomel can also cause allergic reactions. Seek medical attention immediately if you develop signs of an allergic reaction, including:

•An unexplained rash 
•Hives 
•Itching 
•Unexplained swelling (especially of the lips, mouth, or throat) 
•Wheezing or other breathing problems.

I wouldn't be comfortable with a non-endocrinologist prescribing that much Cytomel, regardless of how well it makes you feel. In fact, the bile dumping may be due to the removal of the gallbladder or it could be the Cytomel.

Regarding *************** - perhaps he may not have listened, but I wonder if he just wanted to start with a clean slate so that a solid diagnosis could be made: Could be that he wanted your body clear of Cytomel before he ran tests so he could see what the real story is. Sounds pragmatic to me.


Your symptoms could be the result of non-endocrine issues. [It happens.]
I have mentioned in other threads that sometimes a doctor's hands are tied when it comes to ordering bloodwork. Some insurance companies are generous and pay for every little thing that's ordered. Other companies [often those that are POS plans where you need a referral to a specialist] need to see you demonstrate a bunch of problems before they'll order tests. My experience is that if there's the slightest suspicion of a problem, a doctor will order the test [IF S/HE CAN ACCORDING TO THE INSURANCE CARRIER] in order to CYA. It's all about liability, right?

And Dr. ***************** is a new endocrinologist? Or?????? Are you going to cancel that appointment?

Sorry, but just trying to be clear.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I am cancelling the Dr. ***************. I have only been on cytomel for a week. I have been dealing with the bile dumping from gaulbladder for 7 month's. I am not hyper, my blood pressure is 110 over 70 constantly. I have a cuff because when I was pregnate I had toxemia and when I was pregnate I kept my blood pressure checked, my appatite has been on the low side due to a sinus infection I have had, still feeling on the tired side, etc. I was going to let my family dr. still treat me until I found out about Dr. *************** who is primarily an obgyn but is trained in all kinds of hormone disorders. Specializes in bio-identical hormones, and is trained in thyroid problems in women. Maby I didn't make my post too clear before because I was soo excided about the apointment earlier. I didn't know about the thyroid stuff earlier because I never had asked about it because I had never needed it. I had just had basic hormone stuff. I can tell when a mecacine makes me feel crappy. I was given estrogen ( before I found Dr. Aulds) after my hysterectamy because it is "what they do" after hysterectamy and I felt lousey, was having cramps, felt sick, took my self off of it. He did saliva hormone testing when I found Dr. **************** and found out I was estrogen dominate, started me on progesterone, a natural rx kind, and told me some supplements to take to help balance out, and my pains went away. He thinks the excess estrogen was trying to kick start my endometriosis again and when i stopped the estrogen the pains and cramps and illness feeling I had went away. The other "specialist" started me on it because it is just what they do. Hysterectamy = HRT. Well, not for me. I trust Dr. ****************. He won't give me anything I don't need. And I know not to take anything that makes me feel like crap. And I don't want to take anything that makes me feel worse. I have more sense than that. I just want to be streightened out.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh, and about bloodwork, he asked me about the blood or saliva testing on hormones before on my hrt and said that insurance would not pay for saliva but on estrogen levels it could be more reliable than blood but insurance woud only pay for blood. I oped for both. Had insurance pay for blood and I paid for saliva and compared both and he used those to see I was estrogen dominate. He is completely up front on the tests I need and what insurance will and will not pay for... He knows what tests are needed to find out where I am to find out how to treat me. If he tests me and shows me options like he did for my hormones after my hysterectamy, I feel real confident about my thyroid treatment. Especially since he also prescribes compounds as well. If it turnes out latere I need smaller doses or strange doses or whatever, it can be custom fit and with thyroid that custom fit is important.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I will finish my rant with this explanation. I think general practice Dr's, Obgyn's, or other Dr's can treat any problem if they have the latest information and are willing to treat it. All Dr's go every year or every few years to catch up on the latest findings and etc in and get their license updated. At least my family Dr goes and gets reacredited from time to time on new info that comes out. I trust them better than some specialists. I took my daughter to a specialist that said she had asthma and put her on steroids due to difficulty breathing. 2 days later she couldn't breath at all, took her to emergency. She was in congestive heart failure, she did not have asthma. The steroids had aggravated the problem. The specialist completely missed it and when I called and told him he tried to argue with me and say I was wrong until I said she had been transferred to Vanderbilt University for an emergency valve replacement and bypass, then he got all apologetic. So just because they are specialist does not mean they know what they are doing. Sometimes an old fashioned basic Dr. that knows you, knows how to treat the problem, and will listen as well as test is what you need to get meds straightened out. And that is all I am wanting.


----------

